# KINFOKE CAR CLUB & A-1 HYDRAULICS 6th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 8th, 2013



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*KINFOKE CAR CLUB & A-1 HYDRAULICS 6th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 8th, 2013*

IT IS KINFOKE CAR CLUB & A-1 HYDRAULICS GREAT PLEASURE TO ANNOUNCE, OUR 6th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW IS ONCE AGAIN ON!!!! IT WILL BE SEPTEMBER 8th, 2013 @ 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. RIALTO, CA 92376. WE ARE AT OUR USUAL SPOT DOING IT OUR USUAL WAY, BIG!!!!! IT WILL BE A FULL DAY OF FAMILY FUN CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, VENDORS AND MORE. WE WILL HAVE AN OFF THE HOOK HOP HOSTED BY YOUNG HOGG. SE...D T.V., BIG FISH, AND ROLLIN LOWRIDER VIDEOS WILL ALL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH THERE CAMERA'S ROLLING. LIVE ON STAGE, I REPEAT LIVE ON STAGE THE ORIGINAL ALCOHLIC KING-T. THAT IS RIGHT KING-T IS COMING TO RIALTO. THIS YEARS SHOW WILL BE DEDICATED TO OUR CO-FOUNDER AND MY MOTHER IRMA "BIG MOMMA" ANDERSON. COME HELP US LET HER KNOW EVEN THOUGH SHE IS GONE, WE WILL ALWAYS THINK OF HER AND WHAT SHE DID FOR OUR CLUB.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Are you going to be making that bomb ass potato salad...


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

YES WE WILL, WITH THAT FRESH FISH TOO!!


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT:h5:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

T T T. Whats good Fatcat. Hater Huntaz c.c. will be there again.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT For KINFOKE Family ,sup FAT CAT ?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's goin down with them Kinfoke...:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds good, that will be Grandparents Day!! Might make the trip down from Vegas. Will there be a Long Distance Award???
TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt kinfoke


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*SHOW FLYER*

HERE IT IS YA'LL THE FLYER IS DONE!!! WHO IS READY TO SEE KING-T?


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT FOR KINFOKE AND THE HOMIE CHANGO A-1 HYDRAULICS....:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> IT IS KINFOKE CAR CLUB & A-1 HYDRAULICS GREAT PLEASURE TO ANNOUNCE, OUR 6th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW IS ONCE AGAIN ON!!!! IT WILL BE SEPTEMBER 8th, 2013 @ 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. RIALTO, CA 92376. WE ARE AT OUR USUAL SPOT DOING IT OUR USUAL WAY, BIG!!!!! IT WILL BE A FULL DAY OF FAMILY FUN CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, VENDORS AND MORE. WE WILL HAVE AN OFF THE HOOK HOP HOSTED BY YOUNG HOGG. SE...D T.V., BIG FISH, AND ROLLIN LOWRIDER VIDEOS WILL ALL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH THERE CAMERA'S ROLLING. LIVE ON STAGE, I REPEAT LIVE ON STAGE THE ORIGINAL ALCOHLIC KING-T. THAT IS RIGHT KING-T IS COMING TO RIALTO. THIS YEARS SHOW WILL BE DEDICATED TO OUR CO-FOUNDER AND MY MOTHER IRMA "BIG MOMMA" ANDERSON. COME HELP US LET HER KNOW EVEN THOUGH SHE IS GONE, WE WILL ALWAYS THINK OF HER AND WHAT SHE DID FOR OUR CLUB.
> View attachment 616638
> View attachment 616639


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*to the top*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


 *back TO THE TOP *:h5:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

OK EXCUSE OUR MISTAKE!!! HERE IS THE FLYER WITH THE CORRECT DATE.


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT K's UP KINFOKE


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT Kinfoke Car Club Come see us come be a part of the show on Sept 8th Rialto, Ca


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

*Kinfoke Family Car Show Sept 8th*







Come Function wit us Sept 8th


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

U GOTS TO DO IT!!!


RichardKinfokeRobinson said:


> View attachment 650331
> Come Function wit us Sept 8th


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

bump bump bump......


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, there will be


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT KINFOKE


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

tttt


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT KINFOKE


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Will there be any potato salad at this Kinfoke event...:dunno:


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT K's UP


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT Kinfoke on Everything


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT K's UP


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:run:


meno97 said:


> :h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM
> IN PERRIS,CA
> HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

bump:tongue:


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT Kinfoke on everything


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ks


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

kin foke


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt.....


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT K's UP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

kinfokes1stladie said:


> kin foke


Ttt


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT this was at the hipnotized show last weekend ..


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

kinfokes1stladie said:


> ttt


ttt:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHATS DA PAY OUT;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

KINFOKE WHERE YA AT?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

DIPN714 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT K's UP


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

kinfokes1stladie said:


> ttt


TTT for KINFOKE CC :thumbsup:


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT Don't miss the upcoming KINFOKE CAR CLUB SHOW IN SEPT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

RichardKinfokeRobinson said:


> TTT Don't miss the upcoming KINFOKE CAR CLUB SHOW IN SEPT
> View attachment 660754


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT Come see the show KINFOKE CAR CLUB will be doing it big in Sept


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

******************ATTENTION LAYITLOW FRIENDS ********************
PLEASE HELP!!!TODAY I FOUND OUT THAT MY LIL BROS FRIEND GONE MISSING HES BEEN MISSING FOR 2 DAYS NOW I TALKDED TO HIS DAY TODAY AFTER FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND HE GAVE ME A DESCRIPTION OF HIS SON" NAME:ALFONSO MARQUIN/GUTIERREZ AGE:11 YEARS OLD WIEGHT:105LBS HIEGHT:5'2 LAST SEEN:TODAY AT ROETARY PARK OF OF A STREET" PLEASE LIKE/ SHARE THIS PIC ON UR PROFILE I WAS TALKING TO THE DAD AND HE WAS CRYING BECAUSE HE WANTED HIS SON BACK PLEASE IF YOU SEE HIM YOU CAN CALL THE PHONE MOM/DADS PHONE DIRECTLY THE # IS (951)385-6446


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT KINFOKE


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT K's UP


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

K's ALL DAY come Function with us Sept 8th


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT HAPPY HOLIDAY TO YOU ALL ... SEE YA IN SEPT


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT IT'S The K'sssss KINFOKE on everything KINFOKE turnin UP getting ready for Sept Show .. K's UP


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

K's ALL DAY BABY "KINFOKE" ****************** Sept 8th is the day Be there ....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT Sept 8th come on out ... K's UP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT for the Kinfoke homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Fatcat


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT for FatCat and the KINFOKE CC Family *:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

YES SIR!!!!!


S-Man said:


> Sounds good, that will be Grandparents Day!! Might make the trip down from Vegas. Will there be a Long Distance Award???
> TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

THE PAY OUT WILL BE $100 FOR MOST INCHES BY A SINGLE PUMP. $150 FOR THE MOST INCHES BY A DOUBLE PUMP. THERE WILL BE TROPHEYS AS WELL. COME AND GET IT BIG AL!!!!



DIPN714 said:


> WHATS DA PAY OUT;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

JUST ADDED TO THE LNE UP, KOOL BOY & THE WEST COAST POP LOCKERS!!! IT IS GOING DOWN ON SEPTEMBER 8th. our show has been called by some, trhe new San Bernardino SUPER SHOW!!! YES IT IS STILL FREE ADMISSION TO THE PUBLIC. Where else do u get a FREE car show and CONCERT? KINFOKE CAR CLUB do what we do for our community!!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT KINFOKE will be having a family show Sept 8th see ya there ..


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> OK EXCUSE OUR MISTAKE!!! HERE IS THE FLYER WITH THE CORRECT DATE.
> View attachment 646676


Bigger n better every year, helped made so by co-founder Irma "Big Momma" Anderson!


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

WE ARE NOT JUST A CAR CLUB... WE ARE A FAMILY.......
RIP BIG MAMA...WE LOVE AND MISS YOU MUCH...


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> JUST ADDED TO THE LNE UP, KOOL BOY & THE WEST COAST POP LOCKERS!!! IT IS GOING DOWN ON SEPTEMBER 8th. our show has been called by some, trhe new San Bernardino SUPER SHOW!!! YES IT IS STILL FREE ADMISSION TO THE PUBLIC. Where else do u get a FREE car show and CONCERT? KINFOKE CAR CLUB do what we do for our community!!!


 ...yup that part


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt for the homies from kinfoke cc:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

kinfokes1stladie said:


> WE ARE NOT JUST A CAR CLUB... WE ARE A FAMILY.......
> RIP BIG MAMA...WE LOVE AND MISS YOU MUCH...


2nd That


----------



## V.P 88caddi (Jan 16, 2012)

Public Enemy car club will be there fosure!!!!


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt for kinfoke cc


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

ONE MORE MONTH!!!!






P.S FREE BIG HEN DOG!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

meno97 said:


> ttt for kinfoke cc


This my boy in granada. TTMT for Kinfoke CC Chevrolet CC tryin to make.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

ONE MORE MONTH!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> ONE MORE MONTH!!!!!!


TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

ONE MORE WEEK!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH BIG AL, HE WILL BE IN THEHOUSE SUNDAY. HE SAID " PUT UT WHEN U PULL UP" THE HOP IS HIS, SHOW BIG AL THE INCHES!!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

It's on Sunday!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Price on cars n lowrider bikes


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bump !


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ C.C WILL C THERE N FULL FORCE!!!! TTMFT FOR KINFOKES


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH BIG AL, HE WILL BE IN THEHOUSE SUNDAY. HE SAID " PUT UT WHEN U PULL UP" THE HOP IS HIS, SHOW BIG AL THE *INCHES!!!!!*


*
thats the word*


----------



## 72Monte72 (Jul 25, 2012)

pharaohs IE had a great time like always thanks again kinfoke car club


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Another bad ass show! .......kinfoke!!!


----------



## lowlow83 (Jan 4, 2011)

GOOD TIMES I.E. HAD A BLAST THANK'S FOR THE LOVE KINFOKE.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Pics???


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

PICS COURTESY OF RG PHOTOS, THANKS BRO


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> View attachment 780634
> View attachment 780642
> View attachment 780650
> View attachment 780658
> ...


Fucken nice pictures homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> View attachment 780634
> View attachment 780642
> View attachment 780650
> View attachment 780658
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> View attachment 780634
> View attachment 780642
> View attachment 780650
> View attachment 780658
> ...


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------

